# Help With Chemistry (Specifically Organic Chemistry)



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I have reached a point in Chemistry when we are doing Hydrocarbon reactions. My Chemistry teacher fucked up explaining a really core part of Chem which includes redox reactions and anything with reactions in general. It is clear my teacher has no idea so she skipped that part of Organic Chem and moved on to Biofuels. So anything to do with oxidation, reduction, combustion, fermentation......I have it all muddled up here. And since a lot of it consisted a ground knowledge in mathematical logic I can't teach it to myself. (You can teach me Math and I'll get it but my mind will fuck it up and mix up all the information.) 

Are there any hidden Chemistry-based Majors or teachers?


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

It's been a while, so I've probably overwritten that part of my brain, but I might be able to help out with specific questions.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

^
Cool. Do you mind if I give you them tomorrow? I need to pick up my Chem textbook. Thank-you for the offer!


----------



## Winds of Entropy (Dec 1, 2012)

I, too, may be able to help, but I'd probably do better explaining the concepts as you give me the questions.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I was a chem major; I did well with organic. It really is a game of follow the electron...All chemistry basically boils down to that.

If you aren't arrow-pushing, you're going to get confused somewhat.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> It really is a game of follow the electron.


On the first day of organic chemistry, my professor said, "The basis of organic is knowing how electrons move."

And yeah, it was really that simple so that even I could get an A in it. 

Flashcard the rote stuff, diagram the compounds and move some electrons around.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm a Microbiology/Biochem student, so ochem is a huge part of my major. I'd be willing to help out as well, since the material is pretty fresh in my mind.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Organic Chemistry, eh? Just write, "resonance." The answer is always "resonance" in O. Chem.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

For redox organic chem reactions, first learn how to calculate the oxidation state of the carbon atom in organic molecules:

1. If the carbon atom is bonded to a *less* electronegative atom such as a Hydrogen atom, the oxidation state changes by -1 (negative one).

Example: CH4 ( the oxidation state of the carbon atom in methane is -4, since you add negative one four times, one for each hydrogen atom).

2. The oxidation state of the carbon atom changes by +1 (postive one) if the carbon atom is bonded to a *more* electronegative atom like a nitrogen or an oxygen atom. In double bonds (C=N), you count that twice; for triple bonds to more electronegative atoms, count that three times.

Example: CH3C-NH2 ( the first carbon atom has an oxidation state of -3 and the second carbon has an oxidation state of +1; the overall oxidation state of the molecule is -2).

Reduction (in organic chem) means a reduction in the overall oxidation state number.

Example:

CH3-CH=CH-CH3 + H2 ---> CH3-CH2-CH2-CH3
overall ox. state: -8 - - - - - - overall ox. state: -10

Since you are going from negative 8 to negative 10, the reaction has resulted in a "reduction" of the overall oxidation state. (I stole the example from Pine's Organic Chemistry).


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I've forgotten most of what I learned in Chem because I don't use it anymore.

This might help: https://www.khanacademy.org/science/organic-chemistry


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

why not just post the problems here? Are they very unique to the point of your professor googling them?


----------

